# WRONG TRAILER FOR JON BOAT



## rons (Jul 9, 2017)

I bought a used Tracker boat trailer for my jon boat. It's set up for a V-hull boat. Can I convert the trailer over to make the jon boat rid correct? With the boat on trailer the boat can slide left to right. I've looked at buying a new jon boat trailer and they are aroungd or over $1000.
thanks,


----------



## Johnny (Jul 9, 2017)

Ron - photos of your trailer and photos of your boat will get you more accurate information.
with the right skill set, tools, and craftsmanship, you can do anything you want to a trailer
and have it perform correctly and safely for you.


.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes, you can. Start at Overton's or McClain Trailers for ideas of all of the fittings that are available.

richg99


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 9, 2017)

Etrailers has just about anything you would need to customize your trailer.

Mine has 2x4s x 8 foot long with carpet wrap, spaced to land between the bottom ribs. It is best if they protrude past the transom a bit.
When tied down, it doesn't move.

You can probably use the bunk mounting brackets over.

Post a picture


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Jul 17, 2017)

A person can always go out and buy things like trailer parts, but pictures would help identify exactly which parts might need replacing or adjustment, and avoid the things that don't matter. That would be one of the real values of this board, IMO.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yep. Where I can, I try to include LINKS (and pictures) to Overtons; ETrailers etc. showing whatever suggested parts are being discussed. Without those LINKS, we are just guessing at what the other fellow means.

richg99


----------

